# H&H News Items



## Rollin (24 January 2015)

I have been trying without success to read the article about rare breeds, in particular the plight of the Dales Pony.

I have given up after five attempts, as halfway through reading the news item I am urged to subscribe to H&H and lose the article.

Do the marketing department honestly think that annoying the punters in this way will encourage them to subscribe?


----------



## Tiddlypom (24 January 2015)

It's one of their VIP articles, which you have to subscribe to, to be able to read it. Believe me, it's not worth the money, I've just cancelled my subscription.


----------



## popsdosh (24 January 2015)

Tiddlypom said:



			It's one of their VIP articles, which you have to subscribe to, to be able to read it. Believe me, it's not worth the money, I've just cancelled my subscription.
		
Click to expand...

They do exactly the same with other titles under their control . Ie farmers weekly which I used to regularly use for their adverts etc now I dont bother at all so their advertisers lose out and I use one of their rivals website. I just dont see how they can charge the same for the online edition as the print one. I do understand they have costs involved but they need to get real. If you subscribe to their print edition they still charge you to access online content!


----------



## Rollin (24 January 2015)

We used to get some news items without having to subscribe.

I actually subscribed for years as I like to have a magazine but while John Lewis can deliver to France in 3 days, it took H&H three weeks.  I gave up after numerous complaints.


----------

